# Check Coolant red light on Ford Escort



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am going to add 50/50 water/antifreeze to my 1998 Ford Escort car via overflow resovoir container in car to level recommended.

Should I check the level when the car is warm or cold ? The level ?

Do I need to keep the car running when checking the level and pouring coolant?


If I add enough coolant and I still get Red Light. 
What else could cause this problem which I could fix ?


Thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Anti-freeze mix ratio should be at 30% water 70% anti-freeze. The anti-freeze density should not go lower than what the manufacturer sets, it will protect the engine from cracking in colder temperatures and be able to give heat inside the car.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

If it where me, I would check the level of the radiator first. To do this when the engine is JUST warm to the touch, put a rag/towel of the cap and remove it. They are not real easy to do anymore. Be sure to pay attention the the arrows on the cap. Make sure it is full, if it is not add a enough mix to the top. Put the cap back on all the way.

Next check the coolant tank, it will be marked with 2 lines, 1 cold level and one hot. If the engine is cool/ barely warm add enough to bring it up the cold line.

Coolant sensors do go bad. Last time I had one replace was over $100.00 USD I think.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Also always check the level withe the engine running and up to normal operating temp.
If you over flow tank and cap are working correctly fill the overflow tank to the full mark and drive normally, if the over flow system is not working properly, it will require service.
if everything is working normally and teh light stays on it could be a bad sensor


----------

